# Mavericks vs. Suns Game 3 Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%">
*Home Court Advantage!*
<h2>*Dallas Mavericks (1-1) 
vs.
Phoenix Suns (1-1)*</h2>*---May 13th, 2005---*









*American Airlines Center
Dallas, Texas*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Dallas* *108*, *Phoenix* 106
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>













































*PG: Jason Terry 
SG: Michael Finley 
SF: Josh Howard 
PF: Dirk Nowitzki 
C: Erick Dampier*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Jerry Stackhouse 
PG: Devin Harris 
SG: Marquis Daniels *​
*Versus:​*












































*PG: Steve Nash 
SG: Quentin Richardson 
SF: Jim Jackson 
PF: Shawn Marion 
C: Amare Stoudemire*

*Key Reserves:*






















*PG: Leandro Barbosa
SF: Walter McCarty 
C: Steven Hunter*​*_________________________________________________*


*Key Matchup:​**Jason Terry vs. Steve Nash*
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="TERRY, JASON" TITLE="TERRY, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/mavs/TERRY, JASON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="NASH, STEVE" TITLE="NASH, STEVE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/suns/NASH, STEVE.jpg">
* Without Joe Johnson to log some minutes at the point, Nash is going to have to play at least 40 minutes. Terry is going to have to at least neutralize the MVP. I think Terry can win this matchup. This matchup will also affect the rest of the series, as Nash might show signs of breaking down with the extended minutes.
*​
*My Prediction:
Mavs-117
Suns-108
*


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I was just about to make a game thread.
Lets go Mavs!
Take advantage tonight because they have no depth. We can really hurt them.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

you mean American Airline Center. Where I am gonna be at tonight :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

symphonix said:


> you mean American Airline Center. Where I am gonna be at tonight :biggrin:


*Fixed...HAVE FUN AND GET LOUD!*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Friday the 13th. 

Anyone scared ?  :devil2:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Friday the 13th.
> 
> Anyone scared ?  :devil2:


The only people who should be scared are Mavs fans :angel:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

At least our logo(albeit old logo) here isn't a red X..lol


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

As the underdogs in this series I think we will win on friday the 13th. Bad luck for the supposedly "better team".


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Hey Mavs fans. I won't be able to watch the game tonight, but I think Dirk is really going to go off. 35+ points, 15+ boards. I don't hardly ever make predictions, especially single-game ones, but I just *feel* a monter game for him. He's due. Good luck!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I hope your right!


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Lets Go Mavs!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is gonna be a good game.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Everyone is playing well so far. Some of the Suns players got a few quick fouls.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Where is everyone? this game is going great. End of the 1st quarter ends with a Dunk by Daniels.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Amare with some nice dunks, and a block that should have been goaltending.


----------



## TMac01McGrady (Oct 9, 2004)

so far this game is good...hopefully the mavs can pull off with the W


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Halftime
60-59 Suns

Amare with 25 points. He is sick!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets Go Mavs!


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

This has to be one of the ugliest high scoring games that I have ever seen. At least we are getting the Suns in foul trouble.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We need Damp to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It's hard for Damp to stay outta foul trouble if he so much as breathes on the court. This game is very frustrating to watch. I am very concerned about Dirk and we are not having a good night shooting right now but we still have 1 quarter left. Big three by Stackhouse at the end of the 3rd quarter. GO Mavs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Stackhouse. Quit taking quick shots at the other end. My God.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

The NBA has got to thank the Mavs. Because they have given us some entertaining basketball this year in these playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Gambino said:


> The NBA has got to thank the Mavs. Because they have given us some entertaining basketball this year in these playoffs.


It seems like that every year in the playoffs.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is a series where we miss Van Horn's offense BADLY.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is a game where one teams shots fell and the other teams shots didn't.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Stackhouse just killed your chance to win. Hes a cancer on the court for Mavericks, so many ill shots. I didnt understand why AJ was keeping Daniels or Howard on the bench and Stackhouse in. What a selfish player...


----------



## Delontes Herpes (May 11, 2005)

i wanted to see a little more marquis in the 2nd half


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Horrible game...


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Also to add about Stackhouse, hes defense is non existant...

And Mavs fans... what a bunch of loosers (no offense) to start leaving the game with 2 minutes in it in the playoffs... well, just shows their respect for the team. Low... :no:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> Also to add about Stackhouse, hes defense is non existant...
> 
> And Mavs fans... what a bunch of loosers (no offense) to start leaving the game with 2 minutes in it in the playoffs... well, just shows their respect for the team. Low... :no:


A bad shooting night, dont wanna risk injury with 2 minutes left...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Delontes Herpes said:


> i wanted to see a little more marquis in the 2nd half



He played so well in the first half.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

We're down 2-1. We just had a bad bad shooting night tonight. I dont expect that to happen on Sunday. I'd like to see Devin out there because there is no Mike James out there anymore lol. Dirk just needs to shoot. I dont know whats going on with him but he is not playing well whatsoever. I am very concerned with him.

IM not worried but a little concerned but I think we will bounce back from this one.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We had this game and let it slip.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> Also to add about Stackhouse, hes defense is non existant...
> 
> And Mavs fans... what a bunch of loosers (no offense) to start leaving the game with 2 minutes in it in the playoffs... well, just shows their respect for the team. Low... :no:


The game was already in doubt. That will happen in every arena in the NBA so dont just single out Mavs fans.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea what is wrong with Dirk. He is not playing his game. Usually he would have had a good shooting night. Hopefully on Sunday.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We should have won. We had them in foul trouble. We let Marion and Q-Rich get into the game. I expect big things from Terry on Sunday. We cant depend on Dirk, he has been a dissappointment in the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

All I have to say is that Amare was a grown *** man tonight. Really aginst the Mavs this year!!!

Finley: 4-14/ 0-5 from 3

Dirk: 8-24/ 0-2 from 3

What happened to the O-fense after the 1st??????

What happened to tired, worn out Nash that the Mavs suffered through in the playoffs?????


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs pretty much gave up. They were 1-18 from the 3 point line. Unbelievable!


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

we played great defense but we didn't shoot well tonight.






















































and the biased calls and reffereeing that DID help them win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> The Mavs pretty much gave up. They were 1-18 from the 3 point line. Unbelievable!


Oh, please don't use that excuse. Both teams were evenly matched for the longest time and we played better when it counted. I like how no one gives us credit, for our D late or for your poor shooting. Before the series EVERY Dallas fan made a point to say that you are 1 in 3pt% allowed. We're 2 and no one seemed to think about that. And we shot better from 3, not in 1, 2, but 3 games. How many more "bad" shooting nights you gonna have till you admit something?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cornman said:


> we played great defense but we didn't shoot well tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl: Wow, that's just stupid. It's your home court and we were foul trouble smart guy. Great D? We shot close to 50% most of the game.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Oh, please don't use that excuse. Both teams were evenly matched for the longest time and we played better when it counted. I like how no one gives us credit, for our D late or for your poor shooting. Before the series EVERY Dallas fan made a point to say that you are 1 in 3pt% allowed. We're 2 and no one seemed to think about that. And we shot better from 3, not in 1, 2, but 3 games. How many more "bad" shooting nights you gonna have till you admit something?



lol. you've got to be kidding me dude. It wasn't "D" late in the game. mavs missed layups and wide open 3 point looks all game. And even shooting 39 percent they still broke over 100 on your squad. Just imagine if they shot around 45 percent and made half of those missed layups and wide open looks? your team is up 2 to 1. c ongrats. I've been on your forum and gave YOUR TEAM props on your win but stop overexaggerating crap.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

ok mffl beat me to it lol.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Oh, please don't use that excuse. Both teams were evenly matched for the longest time and we played better when it counted. I like how no one gives us credit, for our D late or for your poor shooting. Before the series EVERY Dallas fan made a point to say that you are 1 in 3pt% allowed. We're 2 and no one seemed to think about that. And we shot better from 3, not in 1, 2, but 3 games. How many more "bad" shooting nights you gonna have till you admit something?


I don't think he ment that the Suns didn't win this game. I felt that when the Suns went on that run in the 4th, the Mavs just gave up both on offense and defense. The Suns won this game and Nash was the MVP in the 4th. Amare keep the Suns in it and Nash won it for them in the 4th. 

But don't go off calling the Suns a defensive team yet. The Mavs had a lot of wide open shots that they didn't hit. Even Amare gave Dirk the jump shot when he switched on him. I do give the Suns defense a lot of credit for the Mavs struggles in the 2nd half, but the Mavs just missed a lot of wide open shots.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> lol. you've got to be kidding me dude. It wasn't "D" late in the game. mavs missed layups and wide open 3 point looks all game. And even shooting 39 percent they still broke over 100 on your squad. Just imagine if they shot around 45 percent and made half of those missed layups and wide open looks? your team is up 2 to 1. c ongrats. I've been on your forum and gave YOUR TEAM props on your win but stop overexaggerating crap.


We tightened up abit late. Not saying it was totally our D and of course you missed wide open shots. But it got physical near the end when you guys couldnt convert. Not everything went uncontested. And I gave your team credit saying it was a close game and we were even till the end on the other board. But everyone likes to think it was Dallas' fault why they lost and that jackbutt(not masking so)likes to say your D was great and refs gave us the game. If you're teams D is so great you couldnt stop us late. Check the scoreboard. Dallas is a good team, I'm just sick of the talkers like that one person, who's delusional.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> :rofl: Wow, that's just stupid. It's your home court and we were foul trouble smart guy. Great D? We shot close to 50% most of the game.


In the first half. The Mavs attack the basket in the second half as much as they did in first half, but they only shot 2 freethrows. This game was just unevenly called. Maybe it was because it's Friday 13th. :whoknows:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SMDre said:


> I don't think he ment that the Suns didn't win this game. I felt that when the Suns went on that run in the 4th, the Mavs just gave up both on offense and defense. The Suns won this game and Nash was the MVP in the 4th. Amare keep the Suns in it and Nash won it for them in the 4th.
> 
> But don't go off calling the Suns a defensive team yet. The Mavs had a lot of wide open shots that they didn't hit. Even Amare gave Dirk the jump shot when he switched on him. I do give the Suns defense a lot of credit for the Mavs struggles in the 2nd half, but the Mavs just missed a lot of wide open shots.


Thank you. And I never said we were a defensive team. We play it when we need to usually. Infact we're an avg D team. I just can't sit here and let ppl say we don't any D when the score shows we had to play some D to win how we did.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> We tightened up abit late. Not saying it was totally our D and of course you missed wide open shots. But it got physical near the end when you guys couldnt convert. Not everything went uncontested. And I gave your team credit saying it was a close game and we were even till the end on the other board. But everyone likes to think it was Dallas' fault why they lost and that ******* likes to say your D was great and refs gave us the game. If you're teams D is so great you couldnt stop us late. Check the scoreboard. Dallas is a good team, I'm just sick of the talkers like that one person, who's delusional.



dude you tightened up nothing. The mavs shot 39 percent from 2 land and 5 percent from 3 land and still broke over 100 points. Who said the mavs would stop the suns from scoring? No one can. Not even the spurs. But I hope you're happy to see your starters having to pump up 114 points and 40 mins from all five guys. They'll get tired soon. I'm not even worried.

And i'm sick of guys like you. Who are up 2-1 and think the series is over. LIke I said the mavs missed wide open looks and shot horrid and still scored 102 points. I'm not even worried. especially with dantoni playing all those guys heavy mins


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> We tightened up abit late. Not saying it was totally our D and of course you missed wide open shots. But it got physical near the end when you guys couldnt convert. Not everything went uncontested. And I gave your team credit saying it was a close game and we were even till the end on the other board. But everyone likes to think it was Dallas' fault why they lost and that jackbutt(not masking so)likes to say your D was great and refs gave us the game. If you're teams D is so great you couldnt stop us late. Check the scoreboard. Dallas is a good team, I'm just sick of the talkers like that one person, who's delusional.



Everyone needs to accept the fact that the Suns won this game. The Mavs did not lose this game, the Suns won it. The Mavs just did not show up in the 4th and Phoenix did. It's not the refs fault, it was a lost. The Suns and Nash played great.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Thank you. And I never said we were a defensive team. We play it when we need to usually. Infact we're an avg D team. I just can't sit here and let ppl say we don't any D when the score shows we had to play some D to win how we did.


But like the saying goes, sometimes the best D is your O.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> dude you tightened up nothing. The mavs shot 39 percent from 2 land and 5 percent from 3 land and still broke over 100 points. Who said the mavs would stop the suns from scoring? No one can. Not even the spurs. But I hope you're happy to see your starters having to pump up 114 points and 40 mins from all five guys. They'll get tired soon. I'm not even worried.
> 
> And i'm sick of guys like you. Who are up 2-1 and think the series is over. LIke I said the mavs missed wide open looks and shot horrid and still scored 102 points. I'm not even worried. especially with dantoni playing all those guys heavy mins


We had to do something on D to stop you guys, or did we let you miss wide open lay ups. There had to some body in there? And you missed your share of wide open 3's and shots. Never said we totally played D or, we're a great, or good defensive team all right??????!?!

I never said the series was over. Where did I say that? You are tired of us? Dallas fans proclaimed the series was over before it started. Talked some much crap. If anything I should be sick of you. And I gave you guys credit before the series started and while the games happen. Infact I picked the Mavs in 6. Go look in the poll thread where I posted there.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Please guys lets not start attacking each other. It's sad the way the Mavs lost this game, but the series is not over until one team wins 4 games. All I konw is that I am pulling for whoever comes out of this series for the title.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> We had to do something on D to stop you guys, or did we let you miss wide open lay ups. There had to some body in there? And you missed your share of wide open 3's and shots. Never said we totally played D or, we're a great, or good defensive team all right??????!?!
> 
> I never said the series was over. Where did I say that? You are tired of us? Dallas fans proclaimed the series was over before it started. Talked some much crap. If anything I should be sick of you. And I gave you guys credit before the series started and while the games happen. Infact I picked the Mavs in 6. Go look in the poll thread where I posted there.



who said that? I expected a seven game series. with or without jj. especially considering your squad got to rest while we dealt with a very good rockets team in seven games. I hated that because with your short bench it allowed your team to get much needed rest. especially nash because he was injured in the first round


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> who said that? I expected a seven game series. with or without jj. especially considering your squad got to rest while we dealt with a very good rockets team in seven games. I hated that because with your short bench it allowed your team to get much needed rest. especially nash because he was injured in the first round



A lot of you guys did said that we'd get flattened or killed by the Mavs. And we have no chance. Hey, we earned facing the Grizz and getting #1 seed for having best record. Not our fault we got rest. And a lot of ppl picked us to lose that series. But we swept them. Blame that on Grizz for doing all they can but not quite getting it done lol. That was key. Besides, teams don't trust their whole bench in the playoffs anyway. That may be proven to be overrated abit. Not like everyone plays their bench a lot. Your bench is good but ppl overrate your bench with guys like Bradley, Henderson, Harris who doesn't even see the court, and Armstrong. Daniels, Stack and Van Horn (when healthy) are good though. But as I said, this series is NOT over and I expect you to fight back.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh please, blame whatever but not the refs. 

We were in foul trouble in the first half and there were many BS calls against us. 

Yes, we did seem to get less fouls in the 4th quarter but in the end: 

Mavs took 27 FT 

Suns took 22 FT. 


I hardly see any benefits for the Suns. 

Mavs had plenty of chances to catch up but their shots just didn't fall. That's not refs' fault is it?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> A lot of you guys did said that we'd get flattened or killed by the Mavs. And we have no chance. Hey, we earned facing the Grizz and getting #1 seed for having best record. Not our fault we got rest. And a lot of ppl picked us to lose that series. But we swept them. Blame that on Grizz for doing all they can but not quite getting it done lol. That was key. Besides, teams don't trust their whole bench in the playoffs anyway. That may be proven to be overrated abit. Not like everyone plays their bench a lot. Your bench is good but ppl overrate your bench with guys like Bradley, Henderson, Harris who doesn't even see the court, and Armstrong. Daniels, Stack and Van Horn (when healthy) are good though. But as I said, this series is NOT over and I expect you to fight back.



injuries man. the mavs were injured as heck all year. they still finished with the 3rd best record in the west. the spurs lost duncan down the stretch. you guys were fortunate to get the top seed cause yall were virtually healthy all year until jj went down in game 2

hendersen is a good player. he helps us in little ways.

harris is just shook. he played well during the season but he's too out of control right now. he hasn't learned how to stop and start on the dropof the dime yet. he's too quick for his own good right now.

daniels, stack, armstrong, and vanhorn give the mavs a 9 man rotation. But van horn has been out. we really could have used him tonight. He was pumping in 16 a game before he got hurt and now he's out. that really hurts. It's part of the reason the mavs were able to win games even when dirk only hit like 20 to 24 points. van horn made up for it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not trying to start anything but in watching the replay, I can't see how anyone says our D had NOTHING to do with it in the 4th. We has 2 key intercepting passes one by Nash, couple deflections, another steal by Marion, a block by Jax. We contested shots, it wasn't just you guys missing them. Dirk and Stack driving to the hoop with guys on em and you missed em. of course you missed a few shots inside and outside on your own but some were contested. Anyone who taped it, watch it. And someone brought up Mavs scoring over a 100 on us, you didn't score over a 100 till it was 56 secs left, it was meaningless. You started jacking up more 3's. The game was over at 110-96 really. Someone said Mavs played great D tonight, well we scored 27 in 1st, 33 in 2nd, 27th in the 3rd and 32 in the 4th. 



Dallas played a good game for the most part, as did we. Evenly matched as I said, but we played better late offensively and defensively. I'm sick of people using our history and not giving our D credit when we do play D because of embarrassment. Again our D is not great or good but we have our moments. All I'm saying. Everyone's ashamed to admit it though. No, it's not persecution complex.

Next game should be real good. I can't wait. Good luck. The series is not over by any means.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SMDre said:


> But like the saying goes, sometimes the best D is your O.



Good point.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Not trying to start anything but in watching the replay, I can't see how anyone says our D had NOTHING to do with it in the 4th. We has 2 key intercepting passes one by Nash, couple deflections, another steal by Marion, a block by Jax. We contested shots, it wasn't just you guys missing them. Dirk and Stack driving to the hoop with guys on em and you missed em. of course you missed a few shots inside and outside on your own but some were contested. Anyone who taped it, watch it. And someone brought up Mavs scoring over a 100 on us, you didn't score over a 100 till it was 56 secs left, it was meaningless. You started jacking up more 3's. The game was over at 110-96 really. Someone said Mavs played great D tonight, well we scored 27 in 1st, 33 in 2nd, 27th in the 3rd and 32 in the 4th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sighs* you're gonna always overrate stuff dude. The mavs missed a ton of wide open looks. They missed alot of wide open 3s. "a few good defensive plays" does not mean your team played "good defense" your team gave up 100 PLUS POINTS TO A TEAM THAT DIDN'T EVEN SHOOT 40 PERCENT from 2 land and only 5 percent from 3 land and you're talking about good d?

and yes next game should be better. like I said earlier before the series even started I thought it would go seven games


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mff4l said:


> *sighs* you're gonna always overrate stuff dude. The mavs missed a ton of wide open looks. They missed alot of wide open 3s. "a few good defensive plays" does not mean your team played "good defense" your team gave up 100 PLUS POINTS TO A TEAM THAT DIDN'T EVEN SHOOT 40 PERCENT from 2 land and only 5 percent from 3 land and you're talking about good d?
> 
> and yes next game should be better. like I said earlier before the series even started I thought it would go seven games


Did you read my post? I said I NEVER SAID WE PLAYED GREAT OR GOOD D. I said, I don't see how anyone said our D had *NOTHING* to do with it. Like Dallas missed abunch of wide open shots late, and that's the game. I watched the game 2 times. I do not overrate stuff. I told you the times we actually did something late in the 4thnot the entire game. You are seriously missing soemthing here. Or you are confused. We played D when needed to in some areas LATE and of course you guys got open shots, and missed. I even said that. Dude, You can score a 100 pts all you want, you had 96 for the longest time. Big freaking deal you scored 102 when it was *under a minute*. Good God. And I'm overrating something?? You're overrating the fact that you scored 102 on us shooting 38% when the game was over you scored those 3 baskets. It was pretty much over at 110-96.



Well, before series started I said Mavs in 6. I still haven't lost my pessimism. But if anything it could go 7.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Did you read my post? I said I NEVER SAID WE PLAYED GREAT OR GOOD D. I said, I don't see how anyone said our D had *NOTHING* to do with it. Like Dallas missed abunch of wide open shots late, and that's the game. I watched the game 2 times. I do not overrate stuff. I told you the times we actually did something late in the 4thnot the entire game. You are seriously missing soemthing here. Or you are confused. We played D when needed to in some areas LATE and of course you guys got open shots, and missed. I even said that. Dude, You can score a 100 pts all you want, you had 96 for the longest time. Big freaking deal you scored 102 when it was *under a minute*. Good God. And I'm overrating something?? You're overrating the fact that you scored 102 on us shooting 38% when the game was over you scored those 3 baskets. It was pretty much over at 110-96.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, before series started I said Mavs in 6. I still haven't lost my pessimism. But if anything it could go 7.


lol man you're still not gonna admit you're contradicting yourself. Good defense is not allowing teams to score 100 plus on that terrible of a shooting night. The mavs hadn't even made a 3 in the first half either. They were missing WIDE OPEN LOOKS ALL GAME.

all of a sudden your team just clamped the mavs right? LOL get outta here with that man. ANyone who saw the game knows that the mavs missed a TON OF OPEN SHOTS. EVEN IN THE FOURTH QUARTER


----------



## Cornman (May 10, 2005)

Our D was solid(except letting nash run in like that) just our offense was not up to par. Sad even when we are shooting poor we come close to beating the suns.


Further proving dallas is a better overall team. We make mistakes that cost us games sometimes but thats inexperience.We are a better team than the suns.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is the general truth: 

When Suns shut down the opponent and make big runs like 15-0 last night, people would say "OH, because the opponents kept missing shots". 

When Suns have terrible shooting night, people would say "Oh, the opponents play great defense". 


When you have 62W, you've gotta find a better excuse than "Suns doesn't have D at all." Because if they truly have no D at all, they won't win 62W games since we are not hitting higher than 60%!!! We scored lots of points off turnovers and I bet you guys think it has NOTHING to do with D.  


Whole bunch of sore losers....  :cheers:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Cornman said:


> *Further proving dallas is a better overall team. We make mistakes that cost us games sometimes but thats inexperience.We are a better team than the suns.*


Where is the evidence? Oh, I have one for you: 


Suns 62W
Mavs 58W

Suns 2-1. 

Now, that's called PROOF.

Very few think Mavs is a better team than Suns. If that's the case, the poll in NBA.com won't show 48% (ranked #1) of the people thought Mavs' win in Game 2 is surprising. Why surprising? Because Suns is a better team and they lost Game 2 because they lost Joe Johnson and they didn't have time to make adjustment. That's why it's surprising. 


If many people think Mavs is truly better than Suns, the poll won't rank that high at all. Use your logics dude.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Man, I was so dissapointed

I was out and I got to watch the final 8 minutes on the boxscore....we were down 1 at a point! 1! Bleh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Cornman said:


> Our D was solid(except letting nash run in like that) just our offense was not up to par. Sad even when we are shooting poor we come close to beating the suns.
> 
> 
> Further proving dallas is a better overall team. We make mistakes that cost us games sometimes but thats inexperience.We are a better team than the suns.


You know everything you post just comes out more like "blah blah blah" because no one agrees with you right now or is buying what you are saying. We were close to the 4th and you lost. Dallas was better than us in 1 game. The game they won. This series is not over by any means but you really should watch the games. Our O was playing great, your D was not solid. We scored a 110 by the time both teams stopped trying. And you scored 96 and a 102 when the game was OVER. Both D's weren't that great either. We made some plays more than people give us credit for.


----------



## ThirdEyeBC32 (May 2, 2005)

Go Suns! Burn the Ponies!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

The way I see it, the Suns use the "best defense is a good offense" approach. Their O is so good that it just unnerves the hell out of the other team and they can't get anything going.


----------



## symphonix (Apr 14, 2005)

Josh Howard!

who?!

Josh Howard!


----------

